# Seiryu stones causing troubles in CRS tank



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Muriatic acid on the stones, please.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I dont have any. Im just going by the ADG website. Thats enough reason for me to pull them [email protected]



epicfish said:


> Muriatic acid on the stones, please.


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

it does raise ph and TDS from my experience with it as well. i actually traded 80 lbs of the stuff to my LFS for Yamaya stone instead. Yamaya doesnt affect ph at all in the 8 months i have used it. my 30Breeder with 3 bags of AS 1 and RO still got to over 8 with the seiryu in there in a week. i actually use the few small pieces i have left to buffer tanks with AS in them to slightly alkaline for crays and neocaridinas. looks better than coral chips at least, and i still get the plant benefits from the AS.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats great info D. Im pretty certian that this is the cause of my issues. When I get home tonoght I AM GOING TO CHANGE THE WATER AND PUT 3G of RO water in it. 

I want to get a PH Test kit today before I go home so I can test before and after. I lost mine.



dhavoc said:


> it does raise ph and TDS from my experience with it as well. i actually traded 80 lbs of the stuff to my LFS for Yamaya stone instead. Yamaya doesnt affect ph at all in the 8 months i have used it. my 30Breeder with 3 bags of AS 1 and RO still got to over 8 with the seiryu in there in a week. i actually use the few small pieces i have left to buffer tanks with AS in them to slightly alkaline for crays and neocaridinas. looks better than coral chips at least, and i still get the plant benefits from the AS.


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

Really what would be interesting would be your GH and KH values.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I totally blanked on that one. I have a test kit for that at home. Last night though I changes out 3g of tank water with 3g of RO water so im sure the readings will be on the softer side.


----------



## tsound (Jan 19, 2007)

in my 10G with AS I, the seiryu stone raises my kh from 5dkh(tap) to 8dkh by the end of the week.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm glad you figured it out! Do you have a journal for this tank? What did the stones look like?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

So here is what I have as far as water params go.

My tap water.
PH-8.2+
GH-13
KH-2

37G with AS and pressurized co2 (so dont believe the PH #)
PH-6.4
GH-8.5
KH-2

12G Shrimp Tank
PH-7.4
GH-8
KH-3

Here is an older pic of the tank.n Right after ading AS II









Now.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the pics, So what did you do with the stones :hihi:


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Send me a PM if you want them. There are 3 total.:thumbsup:


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Way to go CL get em.... If not I might steal them. Oh wait I don't have room for them.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I still have a female that is berried. I will keep a close eye on her to see if the babies survive in these more favorable conditions.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Last night I noticed that two of my shrimp were berried! Today I got my AS I Powder in> I didnt really get it for this tank but for my nano at work (I sucked out too much during the year and a half of cleanings). But after I saw they way it looked in that smaller tank I couldnt resist putting some in this one. Long story short... RESCAPE!!!

Here are the pics.

















Some awesome macros (I think) from my new P&S.
































Momma








And guess what I saw after staring at everything for a half an hour...
HELLO!!! After closer inspection it seems one of the mommas popped last night or during the day today.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you sir. The cigar is on me. I will say though, I have seen a few babies in the past month, just none really larger than thhe pictures example. They just didnt seem to live too long. Hopefully the tide has turned.



epicfish said:


> Congrats!


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice! I love CRS shrimplets!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Well someone has a nicer camera then Bsmith. 
Nice shrimp pimp. :thumbsup:



infopimp said:


> Nice! I love CRS shrimplets!


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

8 months with these stones and had 40-50 shrimp in there.

No issues.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

What is the parameters of the water that you use for WC's? Here in STL, well you can see my tap readings.



plantbrain said:


> 8 months with these stones and had 40-50 shrimp in there.
> 
> No issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I now have 2 berried females. The baby hasnt been around lately, not hat I have been staring at it too much as of late. Ill more then likely get some pics and do some more observing on Sunday.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Well its been a month and a half. I just looked into the tank and found these all over the place. I hope they grow up, it seems they never get to much larger then this.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

I have similar issues that I have never solved. I don't have any odd stones in my tanks so I have no idea what to change or take out.....


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

Very interesting , I was having problems with my shrimp tank too , I just ripped it apart and did remove the big rocks , thanks for the info , hopefully this will help


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

All I know is when I first set the tank up the CRS bred fairly well. The Seiryu stones were just added and I assume they had not leeched their minerals into the tank yet. Ever since then (the first 2-3 spawns) they would be impregnated and have babies but they would never live beyone a few days (I assume). Now the stones have been taken out the water has softened considerably (because of the AS) and there are babies running all over the place. Coincidence I think not.



Natty said:


> I have similar issues that I have never solved. I don't have any odd stones in my tanks so I have no idea what to change or take out.....


What kind of rocks were they?



suebe333 said:


> Very interesting , I was having problems with my shrimp tank too , I just ripped it apart and did remove the big rocks , thanks for the info , hopefully this will help


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Typical lava rocks, but its not the rocks because its been like that even before adding the rocks.

My little dwarf crays also seem to have molting problems. Any advice on how to aide them so they can molt more successfully? I recently added them to a tank filled with ADA AS and it seems like their molt mortality rate increased.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have never seen any issues with molting. But I have read that calcium supplimentation can aid that process. I also believe that lava rock is inert.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

bsmith782 said:


> I have never seen any issues with molting. But I have read that calcium supplimentation can aid that process. I also believe that lava rock is inert.


Calcium supplements, any advice in that?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Nope, never done it. Im sure a search would help. :thumbsup:



Natty said:


> Calcium supplements, any advice in that?


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

Natty, raise the GH in your tank to help with molting. crays prefer harder water to begin with, so keeping them in AS may be part of the issue. i keep all my crays in straight tap with flourite black or similar inert substrate and they do great. if you must keep them in the AS tank, you can try the mineral powder they sell for CRS or the mineral plus, it raises GH without also increasing KH (PH). some just grind up the cuttle bone they sell for birds (any petstore should have them). almost pure calcium. just dont over do it.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I still have my fingers crossed but last night while gazing into this tank I saw at least 12 baby CRS and by the law of "there are shrimp in the tank you cant see so add twice to the number you can count" I feel its safe to say there are more like 20 or so shrimplets running amok in there. Still I am reserved, hence the finger crossing because I have seen a baby or two over the year and a half of the tank being reproductively sterile. I will hold my final judgement of the seiryu stones being the major issue untill I see then shrimplets grow to juviniles, then I feel they will be out of the woods.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Well if this isnt proof that the Seiryu stones were the problem then I dont know what is.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

These are all different shrimp. I counted well over 20 and that wasnt all of them!


----------



## requiem (Oct 25, 2008)

Hmm you have me thinking perhaps my pagoda rock is the problem in my tank. I've had mine running for a few months now, the shrimp are always saddled but never berried. 

I remember the pagoda rock did fizzle when I tested it with vinegar. I just soaked it in the stuff for a few days, and researched the web which seemed to say it was safe. But now I'm wondering 

Great find!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

If there are males in the tank they should still get berried. Thats what mine did at least. They were berried, hatched then died. Now they are living well.


----------



## requiem (Oct 25, 2008)

Really! thanks for the tip. I'll store that in my store of info on this murky hobby


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Last night I saw the second clutch of babies. They are so tiny. With that, I can now safetly say that the Seiryu stones were no doubt my issue.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

Glad to hear they are reproducing :icon_smil


----------



## requiem (Oct 25, 2008)

*it worked!! I think*

I HAVE A BERRIED FEMALE!!! *does a little dance*

Been running my 20 gallon for six months. I kept adding RCS - their numbers would stay more of less stable, all saddles, no berries. This is admittedly my first tank - it has 20 boraras brigittae, a few ottos, 3 amanos.

A few days ago I removed all the pagoda rock from the tank. Didn't change any water. These had sizzled under vinegar when I first bought them. But they looked so cool, and many websites said they were harmless, so I had put them in when starting the tank.

Of course it could be a complete coincidence that I have my first berried now. But I'm sure not going to put them back in to check =p

So thanks again for your idea! I guess we'll never know for sure if/why the rocks were it. 

Still I'm happy


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Scipio said:


> Glad to hear they are reproducing :icon_smil


You aint kidding.



requiem said:


> I HAVE A BERRIED FEMALE!!! *does a little dance*
> 
> Been running my 20 gallon for six months. I kept adding RCS - their numbers would stay more of less stable, all saddles, no berries. This is admittedly my first tank - it has 20 boraras brigittae, a few ottos, 3 amanos.
> 
> ...


Well if you see little babies running around in a month then it is plausible that they were causing the issue. I never had great luck with cherries in the same tank when the seiryu stones were in there either so who knows, Congratulations.


----------



## requiem (Oct 25, 2008)

heh thanks bsmith. Apparently I spoke too soon though, the berried female was dead this morning. It was a short victory - oh well. Glad you hear you are having better luck!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

If I were you I would go to the store and get some RO or distilled water and do a 25% water change. That will help bring everything back to equillibreum.


----------



## bibbels (Sep 29, 2008)

requiem said:


> Apparently I spoke too soon though, the berried female was dead this morning. It was a short victory - oh well.


How unfortunate :icon_cry:


----------



## triscene (Apr 7, 2012)

anyone having success with Seiryu and CRS?
having them in all my tanks, seeing berried females even shrimplets in my external breeding box but probably something is wrong. Water parameters should be fine, just pH is around 7


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

triscene said:


> anyone having success with Seiryu and CRS?
> having them in all my tanks, seeing berried females even shrimplets in my external breeding box but probably something is wrong. Water parameters should be fine, just pH is around 7


I don't sadly enough 

Why, what is wrong with yours? You seem to do fine with them "_having them in all my tanks, seeing berried females even shrimplets_"


----------



## triscene (Apr 7, 2012)

ah sorry, probably didnt finish my sentence 

yep, i see babies for a few days but after a week or so, they are gone.


----------



## ANBU (Oct 7, 2011)

triscene said:


> ah sorry, probably didnt finish my sentence
> 
> yep, i see babies for a few days but after a week or so, they are gone.



im going through the same thing and im using ryuo stones.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

May not be the stone at all. I have no stone in my tank and I lost all CRS shrimplets within 10 days after hatching.... I'm gutted.


----------



## ANBU (Oct 7, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## ProjectCode619 (Oct 29, 2011)

randyl said:


> May not be the stone at all. I have no stone in my tank and I lost all CRS shrimplets within 10 days after hatching.... I'm gutted.


randyl,

A lot of factors contribute to CRS baby deaths. High KH and GH is two of them and that is exactly what Seriyu stones will do to you parameters.



ANBU said:


> Bump.


ANBU,

Whats the bump for, do you have a concern or question?


----------



## tommobile14 (Jul 7, 2018)

Thanks for the info. I'm doing research on whether to use Seiryu in my new CRS tank.


----------

